
Apple launches podcast analytics beta - huac
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/14/16778596/apple-podcast-analytics-service-beta-launch
======
scolby33
This scares me. Already I frequently receive ads on certain podcast networks
that must be based on geolocating the IP of my download--advertisements for
area health-care networks that are certainly not nationwide. I've also
downloaded episodes from backlogs where (what I assume to be newer) automated
ad systems have inserted ad blurbs in a way that scrambles the content or has
it played more than once.

I miss the idea of being able to download "podcast001.mp3" and get the same
file today that I did 10 years ago; the lack of a canonical source of history
seems a loss.

------
simooooo
So many podcasts are going to lose their shirts due to hugely inflated numbers
based on downloads, not listens.

